# How do i go about trying to get my fish to have babies?



## MR_RED_TAILED_SHARK (Feb 21, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone can help me on trying to get any of my fish to have babies? i got some red tailed shark,tetras,angel fish,guppies and a few others but im not sure what there called


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Pls be patient with the fish. Some of them you mentioned will never breed in captivity particularly the red-tailed shark. Pls give us more details about your plans to breed them. I don't see how breeding will progress in a community tank. Let alone squabbles by angelfish during breeding season.

I have posted in your other thread regarding your red-tailed shark.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4276

Guppies will breed a lot but the fry will not have a chance to survive in a community tank.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

no-body breeds gupppies they simply observe the inevitable


----------

